# Yearling nubian



## J-TRanch

28 inch tall yearling nubian.

Conformarion and her breed traits welcome and needed!

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## margaret

Very similar to the other one.
Strong rear pasterns
Strong front pasterns
Good angulation to rear legs
Nice dairy character and angularity throughout
Shows good breed character
Necks looks to be of good length
Sharp withers

Cons:
Short body
Short rump
Steep rump
Needs to be more uphill
Weak brisket
Looks to toe out
Needs a slightly leaner neck
needs to blended a little smoother from brisket into shoulders and neck
Weak in the chine


----------



## J-TRanch

Thank you!'


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## margaret

You're welcome
You need a buck that is going to help level out that topline and rump and add more brisket. Are the two yearlings closely related? They are so similar!


----------



## J-TRanch

Nope not at all! I have a couple more that are so much alike also. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch

Here's the little buck they're hopefully bred to








He's just a little buck though








Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## margaret

Hmm, he's pretty similar to them
What does his dam look like?


----------



## J-TRanch

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch

Those are baby pictures. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch

Here's his dam


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## margaret

Oh I like his dam a lot. She'll definitely improve that topline and rump and the brisket too
She has also a nice udder


----------



## margaret

What's her registered name?


----------



## J-TRanch

Her sire was a grade and his sire is grade 

I'm using him to boost my herd up to percentage American. I'll have to check what her percentage name is 

I got her from a dairy in Denver. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch

He is only 6 months old. And my husband can't hold goats worth a crap. He's 21 inches tall only. He was a last resort since we didn't find a purebred buck in time


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch

Been a long night. That's not his dam 

That's my little boys dam I just got. Let me find one of his dam 

Small keyboard little fingers 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## StaceyRosado

LOVE the head on this doe. 

she isnt as in despirate need of groceries as the other doe I just commented on but she could most certainly use some. Her coat also looks course - this could be from a mineral deficiency. 

As to her conformation:
She isnt level
she is weak in the chine
very short bodied. 
needs more body capacity

The baby pictures of the buck you have - wow he looks so nice. But the current pictures show again what Im talking about with the nutritional needs. The growth rate has drastically slowed and he is dis proportioned. Yes this can happen in some goats as they grow which could be his issue but I would like to see him way more level and more width on him. 

you have a nice potential for this doe if you get longer buck with more depth of body who is level throughout.


----------



## J-TRanch

Nubians are supposed to be slender. This girl has a huge belly on her. Nubians do not fill out like nogerians or other breeds. 

I'll have to take pictures from atop. Her belly is big. 

Worm free. 

Also she was copper deficient. This same day she was bolused and given Replamin. 

I had my vet out and a ADGA a member (helping me deworm and Bolus all goats on Saturday) and doing a all over check before this cold weather hit they all said good weights. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## HerdQueen

Nubians should be deep bodied. Just like any other dairy breed. Skinny is not dairy character. Now they are only yearlings and body capacity can come with kiddings. Have the protein checked on your hay.


----------



## HerdQueen

What were the weights?


----------



## J-TRanch

Yearling awkward stages. The last month she's grown a inch. She's around 85 lbs 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## J-TRanch

The brown doe was 89


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------

